# EOI Actuary 224111



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Any actuaries on here who could tell me how long it takes to get an invitation?

I submitted my EOI yesterday with 65 points. I could get an extra 5 points in case it might take a long time before I get an invitation. However, I believe I would need to re-do my skills assessment to add a few more months of experience - currently my skills assessment shows 2.7 years (after 1-year deduction) as at April 2017 so I could update it to 3.2 years. 

Does anyone know if I would need to pay a full price to add a few more months of experience with the same employer that was already assessed by Vetassess?


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Daxa!
I'm having troubles with VETASSESS skills assessment. I'm a Statistician trying to validate my experience as an Actuary. What is your degree? Was it easy to validate? Is it possible for you to share with me your reference letter in order to see what is expected? Thank you.


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Akemi,

I have a degree in Financial Mathematics and a postgraduate diploma in Actuarial Science. However, my postgraduate diploma was not taken into account. 

Unfortunately I cannot share my reference letter with you. I would advise that you cover as many tasks as possible that are listed on the Anzsco website. My statement of service covered my main 5 tasks (2-3 sentences per task) such as maintaining and upgrading existing actuarial models; supporting regular validation, stress and scenario testing; calibration of statistical models; interpretation and communication of the results etc.


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you very much, Daxa.


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Daxa,
Are you applying for 189 or 190? Have you received your invitation?
I just submitted for 190 with 60 points (actuary). I thought it would be enough since our profession is not highly demanded... Am I wrong?  
Thanks


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Akemi,

Apologies for not getting back to you earlier. I applied for 189 visa and received the invitation 2 weeks ago. At first I submitted my EOI with 65 points, I thought that I would get invited straight away as not many actuaries apply for the visa. However, I wasn't invited so I added additional 5 points for my experience just in case and got invited in the next round. I have no idea how long it might take with 60 points. It might be worth checking immitracker.


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats!!
I received an invitation earlier this week for 190 in QLD!
Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

That's great news, congratulations!! 

When are you thinking of going (once you receive the visa)?


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

As soon as possible! 
How about you?


----------



## Daxa (Oct 9, 2017)

Hopefully towards the end of the next year


----------



## kkmas (Oct 17, 2016)

Akemi said:


> Congrats!!
> I received an invitation earlier this week for 190 in QLD!
> Thank you for your answer!


Hi Akemi,

I am also a statistician with MS in Statistics and got successful skill assessment from vetassess for "224113 Statistician". Did you apply for Actuary with Statistics degree and was successful?

Thanks, your response will be appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Kkmas,
Although I'm a Statistician, I applied for actuary skill assessment on Vetassess (224111). Only after a positive skill assessment as actuary I could apply an EOI for this occupation. Is it clear?
Regards


----------



## kkmas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Akemi,

I was not sure whether Masters in Statistics is considered as relevant educational qualification for Actuary hence raised the question. Thanks for your clarification.

I will prepare to reapply for skill assessment for 224111 Actuary. :fingerscrossed: Hope I will get a positive assessment.


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a bachelor degree in Statistics and more than five years of experience in a bank, working with credit risk. The reference letter my employer made was reinforcing this (how close my experience was to an actuary).

Good luck with your assessment!


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

kkmas said:


> Thanks Akemi,
> 
> I was not sure whether Masters in Statistics is considered as relevant educational qualification for Actuary hence raised the question. Thanks for your clarification.
> 
> I will prepare to reapply for skill assessment for 224111 Actuary. :fingerscrossed: Hope I will get a positive assessment.


Hi Kkmas,

How was your assessment? Did you get a positive result? Is it possible to have a positive assessment for actuary with a statistics degree but without any certification for Actuary?

Thanks


----------



## camchigon (Oct 19, 2016)

Akemi said:


> I have a bachelor degree in Statistics and more than five years of experience in a bank, working with credit risk. The reference letter my employer made was reinforcing this (how close my experience was to an actuary).
> 
> Good luck with your assessment!


Hi Akemi,

I also have a bachelor degree in Statistics and has 3 years experience in credit risk. Were you able to get positive results without taking any actuarial exam for license/certificate?

Thanks!


----------



## Akemi (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes. But the reference letter my employer made was reinforcing this (how close my experience was to an actuary).


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I submitted EOI for 190 with 60 points (actuary) on 6th Jun'2018. Now I am waiting for state nomination. I want to know that new policy would not effect on my case?
Thanks


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

No Response?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I submitted EOI for 190 with 60 points (actuary) on 6th Jun'2018. Now I am waiting for state nomination. I want to know that new policy would not effect on my case?
> Thanks


You have 55+ 5 SS points or 60 points of your own ?
You will need 60+ 5 SS points minimum to get a nomination 

Your EOI will just lie idle in system and will be deleted in due course



Cheers


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have 55+ 5 SS points or 60 points of your own ?
> You will need 60+ 5 SS points minimum to get a nomination
> 
> Your EOI will just lie idle in system and will be deleted in due course
> ...


Ok but as per notification From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to *apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions.*
so I applied for SS before 1st July'18.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Ok but as per notification From 1 July 2018: the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner, age must be under 45 An invitation to *apply for a visa pre-1 July 2018 with 60 points and/or claimed points for a skilled partner under 50 will be assessed against pre-1 July provisions.*
> so I applied for SS before 1st July'18.


You have applied only

The old rules will be valid for only those who actually got an invite before 1st July 2018

Cheers


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have applied only
> 
> The old rules will be valid for only those who actually got an invite before 1st July 2018
> 
> Cheers


Okay...


----------



## munkasir (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello I have a Bachelor degree in Finance along with 5 CTs from UK and 1.5 years of experience as an actuarial analyst. Can anyone shed any light on if my bachelors would be considered relevant ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

munkasir said:


> Hello I have a Bachelor degree in Finance along with 5 CTs from UK and 1.5 years of experience as an actuarial analyst. Can anyone shed any light on if my bachelors would be considered relevant ?


Hi

Here is a nextract of the vETASSESS guidelines:

This occupation requires a major in Actuarial Studies or Actuarial Science. Actuarial Studies is the application of mathematical and statistical analysis in order to solve financial planning problems in areas such as insurance, superannuation and investment (ASCED). Qualifications in Mathematics or Statistics with supporting highly relevant employment will be assessed on a case-by-case basis.

Regards

Tony


----------



## kabir_123 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi everyone

I am planning to apply under 189 for 224111 (Actuary).

My credentials:
Age: 30
Qualification: B.Tech (Information Technology), Cleared CT series.
Work Ex: 5+ years non-life experience.

However, coming to the VETASSESS, qualification needs to be highly relevant to the occupation being applied under. But in my case, it is not.

Therefore, I need some help on this. Those who have already gone through the process, having faced similar situation, what is the way to tackle this issue?

In India, majority of people working in the actuarial profession are from varied educational backgrounds, and do not necessarily major in actuarial sciences/stats/mathematics.
Moreover, there are hardly any, if at all there are, university courses in India that offer a degree in Actuarial Sciences, which are eligible for exemptions by the IAI/IFoA.
But in other countries like UK, Australia, US, Canada, SA, just to name a few, there exist such university courses which let you major in Actuarial, while also being eligible for exemption from their respective institutes.

And I am also certain of the fact that a lot of candidates applying under 224111 ( under sec 189), at least from India, must have faced a similar situation.

Request you guys to shed some light on this matter. It will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Kmn (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi All, 

I want to submit my vetasses application. Is it okay to list my tasks under each of the anzsco codes and have my employer use this as a guide in preparing my statement of service?
I also have 3 years experience as an actuarial analyst and worked as a Risk analysts for a year after my graduation (2012-2013), which is 5 years ago. How will these count in my application?


----------



## Kmn (Dec 15, 2018)

*Reapply Vetasses*



Daxa said:


> Hi Akemi,
> 
> Apologies for not getting back to you earlier. I applied for 189 visa and received the invitation 2 weeks ago. At first I submitted my EOI with 65 points, I thought that I would get invited straight away as not many actuaries apply for the visa. However, I wasn't invited so I added additional 5 points for my experience just in case and got invited in the next round. I have no idea how long it might take with 60 points. It might be worth checking immitracker.


Hi Dada, 

When updating you points on EOI did you have to reapply to Vetasses to verify your experience? Or did you use the letter they had given you earlier?


----------



## Kmn (Dec 15, 2018)

*Actuary: use of an Agent*



Akemi said:


> Congrats!!
> I received an invitation earlier this week for 190 in QLD!
> Thank you for your answer!


Hi Akemi, 

Did you make your Vetasees, EOI and Visa applications through an agent or on your own?


----------



## tandinD (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi Daxa
I was wondering if you could help me with some information on skill assessment by VETASSESS? As I am not a qualified/certified actuary, I am not sure if my three years of experience as an actuarial analyst would suffice for a positive skill assessment. I do have a degree in actuarial science though. Thanks


----------



## flatam (Apr 24, 2019)

Akemi said:


> Congrats!!
> I received an invitation earlier this week for 190 in QLD!
> Thank you for your answer!


Hi Akemi, how are you?

I'm actuary and I'll apply for 190. Could you share your experience with me?

How many points did you apply?

And When did happened the EOI, invitation and the granted visa?

Thanks so much.


----------



## dgirdhar (Mar 16, 2019)

just wanted to ask I am BA Maths Hons and have cleared one CT (Stats), can I apply for actuary job code?


----------



## dhaneshkp1234 (Feb 4, 2020)

Akemi said:


> As soon as possible!
> How about you?


Hi akemi’

Could you please help me to understand skills assessment for actuary. I don’t have actuarial pg but is a fellow from ifoa


----------



## marissa2203 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi Akemi, may i know what qualification do you have to apply as Actuary? My qualification is Financial Engineering. I'm not sure if Financial Engineering degree will be considered highly relevant. the courses that i've taken are similar to Financial Maths and cover around 5 core key principles of Actuary. My experience is in Australia local bank as Valuation Specialist for more than 5 years. Do you think i can be qualified as Actuary.


----------

